# 189 Visa processing time



## ka8665 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi all,
Hope all are doing fine. I would be extremely grateful if you could tell me the time required to get your PR approved. I lodged my PR onshore through a renowned agent on May 27th 2013 and have been waiting ever since(all documents, medicals, police clearance provided). Although I made inquiries with my agent i was always futile in getting any acceptable answers from them. Its been 9 months and i'm still waiting where as people not necessarily from my country who applied months after got their 189 approved. I seek the time i'll have to wait to get my PR granted .
Regards,
KA


----------



## shakilahmed (Apr 6, 2012)

*189 Visa Process takes too long*

Hi expats,

How are you going. I am actually new here and haven't posted thread here before but interestingly now want to do. 
I applied for 189 visa end of August 2013 and CO allocated in November 2013.It will be 7 months since I applied for the Visa. I come from risk level 4 countries. Do any of you have relevant ideas/comments ?

Thanks


----------



## s_saad1988 (Feb 15, 2014)

ka8665 said:


> Hi all,
> Hope all are doing fine. I would be extremely grateful if you could tell me the time required to get your PR approved. I lodged my PR onshore through a renowned agent on May 27th 2013 and have been waiting ever since(all documents, medicals, police clearance provided). Although I made inquiries with my agent i was always futile in getting any acceptable answers from them. Its been 9 months and i'm still waiting where as people not necessarily from my country who applied months after got their 189 approved. I seek the time i'll have to wait to get my PR granted .
> Regards,
> KA


From the date of your post, I can say when you applied the processing time was 12 months and CO allocation time was about 8 weeks.

Since March 1, 2014 they made some changes to skill select quotas. Also, currently the processing time for 189 states 3 month on the Immi gov AU website.

Even according to previous count you must have got your PR already...

Keep posted 
Cheers


----------



## s_saad1988 (Feb 15, 2014)

shakilahmed said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> How are you going. I am actually new here and haven't posted thread here before but interestingly now want to do.
> I applied for 189 visa end of August 2013 and CO allocated in November 2013.It will be 7 months since I applied for the Visa. I come from risk level 4 countries. Do any of you have relevant ideas/comments ?
> ...


Same answer goes for you.

Cheers


----------

